# Eric/Immune26



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Eric,I had promised to let you know how the immune26 worked out. It's been a week & they claim that it has immediate effect on D (for mice anyway). It hasn't done a thing for IBS, so it's time to give it up. I'll write a little more on the main board.LTL


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LTL, if it isn't giving you negative symptoms and you have more go another week. One week is a short amount of time really for anything, so it maybe worth going a little longer just to see as long as its not upsetting your system any. Not that I know a lot about this product, but I would give it another week to say for sure.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Eric,I agree that a week is short. I did write a quite a bit more on the main board - here's why I'm stopping early. A couple of days ago I had some heart palpitations & last night I woke up with my heart racing. These things don't normally happen to me. There was one person ranting on the internet about immune26 causing problems for her & it had something to do with her heart.So with those 3 pieces of info, I felt that the prudent thing to do was to stop it. Whether immune26 was actually causing the negative symptoms or not, I don't know. I guess time will tell.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Got it Ltl, and understand. I read that thread, coould be that one person mentionning the heart thing may have had some egg reaction possibly but who knows?Did you read this before when I posted it.Self-Hypnosis Can Cut Stress and Boost Your Immune System A number of studies have suggested stress can hinder the body's immune system defenses. Now researchers say people may be able to fight back with the stress-relieving techniques of self-hypnosis. In a study of medical students under exam-time stress, investigators found that those who received "hypnotic-relaxation training" did not show the same reduction in key immune system components that their untrained counterparts did. The researchers looked at 33 medical and dental students during relatively low-stress periods and around the time of the first major exam of the term. Half of the students attended sessions where they learned to relax through self-hypnosis. The investigators found that during exam time, the self-hypnosis students launched stronger immune responses compared with students who did not learn the technique. And the more often students practiced the relaxation strategy, the stronger their immune response. In previous studies, the researchers found that stressful times may impair the body's wound-healing process and response to vaccination. They and other researchers have also found that relaxation techniques may combat these effects by relieving stress and boosting the immune system. The data from this study provide encouraging evidence that interventions may reduce the immunological dysregulation associated with acute stressors. Journal of Consulting and Clinical Psychology 2001;69


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

No, I didn't read that before, but thanks for posting it again.It is of particular interest to me, especially now, because of something new (to me) that I'm looking into. If it looks promising, I'll post more details later.It may well be that the heart thing is not a problem for me, which is why I'm willing to try this again when I develop respiratory problems this winter (I do almost every winter). But if I don't have any heart irregularities between now & then, and it starts again when I resume taking it, I won't stay on it long.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is just out of curiousity, but when you had that heart feeling were you under stress.I have had my heart race on occasion like that and when I fouced on the problem it got worse and when I did not it got better and it happens rarely but usally if I am having some kind of panic attack. When I foucus on it it feels like it gets worse and almost like I am gonna have a heart attack, but when I calm down and don't focus on it it goes away.Heart problems of course are serious and should be checked out LTL to be sure your okay.There is also non cardiac chest pain, connected in part to serotonin and the esphogus that can give you some weird feelings in the chest area.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Eric,Thanks for your concern. There were two occasions. I can't remember the circumstances around the first. The second, I woke from a sound sleep & was under no stress. It was at that point that I decided to stop the immune26. I've been off it two days & felt fine since then. It didn't feel 'bad' in the sense that there was no pain - just weird because the beat was not normal. If I get more of it under no stress, I'll have it checked out.


----------

